# Le canzoni della nostra infanzia



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Aprile 2011)

le canzoni da bimbi...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGe8kEtW6I&feature=share


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmTeTFW0ggY&feature=share


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw_4CQhZbmU&feature=share


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCP6YlsL_RU&feature=share


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Aprile 2011)

le canzoni "da grandi"...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYOhSEtyJ-g


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H12wNmn87KM


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuGL4lf1Pg0


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xckBwPdo1c


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw


E l'intero film? Mitico!!!


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E l'intero film? Mitico!!!


il film ho dovuto aspettare qualche anno prima di poterlo vedere, ma la canzone era in vetta alle classifiche e passava sempre per radio...

mi sa che siamo coetanee più o meno. Io sono del 70 e tu?


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> il film ho dovuto aspettare qualche anno prima di poterlo vedere, ma la canzone era in vetta alle classifiche e passava sempre per radio...
> 
> mi sa che siamo coetanee più o meno. Io sono del 70 e tu?


71  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwpjBxDzqr0


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avvh5H-EPWU


----------



## xfactor (12 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MopgXN-gD8:dj:


----------



## elena (12 Aprile 2011)

*dedicato a rita*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7THzM3rs9k


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io sono del 70 e tu?





elena ha detto:


> 71


Non potete non aver ballato almeno una di queste tre. Io ci ho consumato le scarpe. :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaHuzkyurC0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfOI4BJM9yw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-yVcW4eWG8


----------



## Buscopann (12 Aprile 2011)

la mia infanzia erano le trasmissioni per ragazzi. Chi se li ricorda questi?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxhoGTq_Sms&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX_B2vXDhww

Buscopann

PS gustatevi Bonolis


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non potete non aver ballato almeno una di queste tre. Io ci ho consumato le scarpe. :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaHuzkyurC0
> 
> ...


Happy Children e Don't Go però erano di quando eravamo già un po' più grandini... no? Quattordicenni più o meno...

Di quel periodo mi piaceva un sacco anche questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c98qdFQF7sw


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

Anche questa canzone fa parte della colonna sonora dei mie 14 anni 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noS1viHX6zA


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

e questa



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goMsbyfPRZM


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> la mia infanzia erano le trasmissioni per ragazzi. Chi se li ricorda questi?


La sigla per eccellenza per me è questa :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yc-m7LrURk


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Happy Children e Don't Go però erano di quando eravamo già un po' più grandini... no? Quattordicenni più o meno...


Questa è dell'80 :mrgreen: Avevo 11 anni.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szIx2hOiVWs


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

a me piaceva Gundam!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFNkytT-CQ0


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è dell'80 :mrgreen: Avevo 11 anni.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szIx2hOiVWs




unforgettable!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> a me piaceva Gundam!


Gundam era un pivello. Daitarn III era forterrimo, aveva l'energia solare e poi c'erano pure quelle due megagnocche di Reiko e Beauty......

Gundam......pfui :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gundam era un pivello. Daitarn III era forterrimo, aveva l'energia solare e poi c'erano pure quelle due megagnocche di Reiko e Beauty......
> 
> Gundam......pfui :mrgreen:


 a me piaceva Mazinga!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Aprile 2011)

Questa è del 75, avevo 6 anni, l'ascoltava sempre mia madre.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rhtCYgecN0


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhULGPEOvQ8


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGDOU_cUU3I


----------



## Buscopann (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gundam era un pivello. Daitarn III era forterrimo, aveva l'energia solare e poi c'erano pure quelle due megagnocche di Reiko e Beauty......
> 
> Gundam......pfui :mrgreen:


Non diciamo eresie. Gundam è il robot più sottovalutato della storia in Italia! in Giappone è un mito, gli hanno fatto pure una statua! Crtone Animato bellissimo, iu capolavoro. E' una critica feroce alla guerra, alla sua stupidità e ai suoi paradossi. Il prtagonista non è il robot, ma l'uomo. I robot sono solo macchine da guerra e tra l'altro avevano anche i colpi contati. Quando finivano le munizioni non c'era Gundam che teneva..Erano cazzi amari :rotfl::rotfl:
Curiosità: in Italia non l'hanno più riprosposto perché non hanno mai pagato i diritti alla casa di produzione giapponese. Per anni tutto il materiale che circolava era solo pirata!

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a me piaceva Mazinga!!!!!!!


Col missile centrale che teneva...trovami una donna a cui non piaceva :mexican::mexican::mexican:

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Col missile centrale che teneva...trovami una donna a cui non piaceva :mexican::mexican::mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuQI_ury8pg&feature=related


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3CgLAnCooo&feature=related


----------



## elena (13 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è dell'80 :mrgreen: Avevo 11 anni.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szIx2hOiVWs


La adoravo!


----------



## elena (13 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrReDm5ecqs


----------



## Buscopann (13 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrReDm5ecqs


 
Standing ovation

:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:

Buscopann​


----------



## Daniele (13 Aprile 2011)

Questa chicca grazie ai GemBoy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8kbQ_fgV7c


----------



## elena (13 Aprile 2011)

*e questo?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUjpXx-xCnM

ehm Daniele "cattivissimo te", non ho osato ascoltarla eh... :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUjpXx-xCnM
> 
> ehm Daniele "cattivissimo te", non ho osato ascoltarla eh... :unhappy:


AHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAH
Grazie Elena...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...questa mi ci voleva...per concludere in bellezza una giornata di merda...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

Grazie


----------



## xfactor (14 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwTr-ULYsc4


----------



## elena (15 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er099FTUfd0&feature=related


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

scontatissima....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI3qPvtYnv0&feature=related


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

:mexican: per Tradi ci sta benissimo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1e8tbMO2qA


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

un must :carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKqpXnfPz6g


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPALPa5lFns


----------



## Tubarao (16 Aprile 2011)

Chi non era innamorato di Tracy Spencer :mrgreen:

Ieri sera invece, dopo tantissimo tempo, ho riballato questa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qchPLaiKocI&feature=fvwrel


----------



## elena (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx8U3DA5zvk


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmELf8DJAVY


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8yjfvXpF-Q&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1_DdIxfpIU


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30JGNtVmcGU


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unfzfe8f9NI


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um0MyrKIx-M


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDzieioM05g


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWX7_adYfkA


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szWSLwkYa6k


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5p1FajHZaM


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

Ma quanto era _zozza_ stà canzone :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGbwEopOpe8


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4n0la_k-DU


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2011)

*scusatemi ma...*

Mio nonno scoprì che questa roba riusciva a farmi stare come dire in uno stato di catalessi, e se penso alla mia infanzia, questi sono i miei primissimi ricordi. Mio nonno scoprì che ero attratto dalla musica quando io avevo sei mesi, mi raccontava che una sera non c'era verso di farmi dormire, perchè c'era la banda in piazza, mi raccontava che mi portò in piazza in braccio e che io stetti buonino con gli occhi spalancati fino a quando non ebbero finito.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvztnHOWEQ&feature=related

Per il resto quando ero all'asilo o alla scuola elementare avevo un rifiuto totale per tutte le musichette, per me sembravano tutte stupide, e idiote...so che proposi alla maestra di cantarmi questa qui che posto qui sotto...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b83dBxCpzl4

E sta stupida mi disse...ah la pubblicità di vecchia romagna etichetta nera...non va  bene per voi bambini...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Aprile 2011)

Cioè Conte, a te Beethoven faceva lo stesso effetto di Bob Marley su questo bimbo.......guardate il video...è carinissimo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t244Y6KcyKg

Peace and love bro.....peace and love :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (18 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3CgLAnCooo&feature=related


:rotfl:è vero! me l'ero dimenticato :rotfl:teribbile :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè Conte, a te Beethoven faceva lo stesso effetto di Bob Marley su questo bimbo.......guardate il video...è carinissimo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t244Y6KcyKg
> 
> Peace and love bro.....peace and love :mrgreen:


Ahahahaha...si...si...si...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...mitico TUba...AHAHAHAHA


----------



## passante (18 Aprile 2011)

mi piaceva elthon che ve lo dico affa'  ? epperò ci ballavo i lenti con le ragazzine, eh? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sweOFv43Jqw&feature=related


----------



## passante (18 Aprile 2011)

e a proposito di lenti :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stm2hFC_3qk


----------



## passante (18 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> :mexican: per Tradi ci sta benissimo


io i puffi li odiavo, li avrei sterminati tutti con il DDT.


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io i puffi li odiavo, li avrei sterminati tutti con il DDT.


pensa che un mio ex li adorava 
Gargamella che non sei altro :sonno:


----------



## elena (19 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nz0_UP35Uk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVqGf2clvxo


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y08v2lKQSag


Questa la sentivo al mangianastri!


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfdKRIYQZU



prendi una donna , daglielo in mano e digli che si chiama Adriano........:up:


Comunque questa canzone ha fatto scuola!


----------



## Irene (20 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZuT69HAMXk&feature=fvst

bedda pure questa...:mexican:


----------



## xfactor (21 Aprile 2011)

Cristina.........ne accennai ai tempi , morta di HIV , bellissima ,stupenda, questa mi ricorda i miei 16 anni e lei che mi abbracciava in piscina!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPjIC0TRstY


----------



## elena (22 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0PJzLdDMjc


----------



## elena (25 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMG8sTgM42s


----------



## Papero (26 Aprile 2011)

Ero piccolo e nel mangiadischi di mia sorella giravano questi mitici 45 giri...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d23WaCXzJw


----------



## Papero (26 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27Gshrcqt9c


----------



## Papero (26 Aprile 2011)

..e questa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIml7-ivxgo


----------



## Papero (26 Aprile 2011)

e con questa finisco (ma quanto sono vecchio???) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS-OdJNNK4U&feature=related


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAvfjqzwsW0


----------



## fatata56 (27 Aprile 2011)

A pensarci adesso una rivelazione...



http://youtu.be/qGJBwGLqh6Y


----------



## xfactor (27 Aprile 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyZAXtlAHnk&feature=related:operaio:


----------



## xfactor (27 Aprile 2011)

ehehheheheh 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQtJZHSDtT0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ftv4EA7rH3A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkZaqtzWtAA&feature=related


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Maggio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8


Bellissima composizione musicale ... il testo un po' così così


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Maggio 2011)

trent'anni fa morì Bob Marley... 
lasciandoci tante belle canzoni che adoro ancora oggi



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5FCdx7Dn0o&feature=related


----------

